# Aftermaths of Fallen Hero's on Families on Memorial and Rememberance Days.



## RadishRose (May 25, 2018)

*Aftermaths of Some Veteran's Families*

A strange thing happened which unfortunately did happen from time to time back then I've heard, was that my grandmother, ever grieving for her son killed in the Philippines, received a letter from him years later, that had been backed up in the mail somehow. 

The letter said he was fine and feeling good, looking forward to the end of the war and home.

The story goes, that my grandmother lost it completely, insisted; "See, I told you all it was a mistake, Sidney is alive". She even went to the police dept for help! It got pretty intense and by this time I was just a baby, barely over a year old. She wouldn't eat, wouldn't to anything but wail.

My mother was called to assist, the aunts all worked and the 2 remaining sons were out of state and worked too, so it fell to my mother to take the train from CT to PA with baby me, to help.

After a few days of intense goings on, I had been neglected for hours; wet, hungry and screaming while my mother tried to calm Grandmother from another fit of grief. 

Suddenly the doctor showed up, we don't know how. He knew my grandmother, but she never wanted anything to do with doctors, or "hospitalies".

My mother said the doc got really mad at my grandmother and said something like "Anna, enough is enough. You're driving yourself and everyone else crazy. Look at your new baby grand daughter (me) Crying, hungry and wet because her mother is too busy feeding and taking care of YOU!"

Well, that did it I'm told. Shamed, my poor grandmother finally accepted and grasped what had happened. 

But can you imagine being told your son has been killed, then  years later learn he was alive, only to go through it again?


----------

